# Hello from Essex



## Vixstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi there,

We live in Chelmsford, Essex and wondered whether there were any other Viszla puppies nearby that we could meet for a walk?

Elza is fourteen weeks old and is a very sociable pup and loves to meet other dogs. 

Good to meet up and swap Viszla stories!

Vicky


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Vicky and Elza - welcome to the forum!
I hope you can find V friends in your area - it's fun to see 2 v's playing!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Vicky!

My V Olive was 14 weeks on Saturday.

Im in Hertfordshire so not too far I would always come and meet you for a mini viz wizz?

Emily


----------



## Vixstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Emily

Thanks for getting back to me, it would be great to meet up after Xmas for a Viz wizz!! 

Its nice to know that your pup is also 14/15 weeks and a little girl - I am sure we can swap stories. Elza is making quite an impact at the local park because there doesn't seem to be many Vizsla's around and they find her very interesting - I know its not me!! We meet the same dogs every week and she has now got a couple of dog friends and she runs around with them. Thankfully, she is very sociable and will go up and make friends - although she said hello to a Scottish Terrier and got bitten when she was about 13 weeks (first time off the lead, typical!). I am glad that she hasn't prevented that experience from meeting other dogs - although, I must admit, I can be a bit of an anxious parent every time a dog comes bounding over to say hi! This is the first time we have ever had a dog and we are enjoying her so very much. I have two boys (aged 13 and 11) and we are now spending so much more time together at the weekends, rather than the xbox taking over!! 
Anyway, I will be in touch after Xmas and arrange a date, thanks again. Vicky


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

I would love to meet up, if you both fancy a V hook up!? Bruno is 10m now, soooo sociable and loves to play so much. Happy to drive to halfway point?


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

(I am in Garston, Junc 6 on M1)


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Baxtersmum and I are meeting on Sunday for a walk if any other vizzs wanted to join - we are meeting in Royston.


----------

